

Is Nvidia abandoning OpenCL? - melonakos
http://forums.developer.nvidia.com/devforum/discussion/9851/opencl-and-nvidia-something-without-a-future-

======
userulluipeste
The conditions for OpenCL adoptions just aren't there yet. There were just two
major players and nVIDIA didn't regarded itself as obliged to comply with
external (neutral) specs. Now when Intel is planning to get in with it's on
processing array, it might get different at some point in the future. A
standard is usually adopted to solve a mess. The current state in the field is
not messy enough right now.

